
I Beat an Online Course Scammer - trevin
https://www.ryanckulp.com/online-course-scam/
======
oytis
"i’m a marketer with an online course. it sells for $2,000 which means “no
stupid people allowed.”"

Doesn't it mean exactly the opposite?

~~~
ryanckulp
you should try standup

------
emblaegh
gotta appreciate the capacity of the author to write the post in such a way as
to make me hate him more than the thief

~~~
duked
I agree, the guy sounds like someone really arrogant and while what happened
is totally wrong it is really hard to feel any empathy towards him :/

~~~
ryanckulp
no empathy or pity required, i won!

------
sugarpile
Such a smarmy, annoying author. First time I’ve ever wished PayPal had sided
with the scammer.

~~~
ryanckulp
you must be fun at parties

------
zdw
Is doxxing a scammer suitable for HN?

~~~
ocdtrekkie
The first comment of every story need not be "is this acceptable for HN?"
Please consider carefully before posting this. :/

I would argue it's an interesting tale, it's about online scams, e-learning
platforms, and payment platform issues. Whether you approve of the author's
choices to dox the scammer or not, it's arguably valuable reading.

~~~
cuvelier
I would counter argue that it's irresponsible to proliferate doxxing.

And personally speaking, I think it's a shame that a valuable message was lost
in the poor taste in which it was executed.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Is doxxing an inherent evil? I'm a big fan of right to be forgotten and the
ability to have your personal information removed from the Internet, but even
that arguably would not interfere with doxxing someone in this manner. Being
alerted to the identity of a scammer and his tactics would be in "the public
interest" for at least a handful of years.

------
fifnir
'Any man who must say, "I am the King", three or four times in a single blog
post, is no true king.'

~~~
croo
Yeah the bragging is strong with this one. I've lost count how many times he
said he's smart and others are dumb.

~~~
ryanckulp
just 2-3 times

------
applecrazy
The article was definitely informative, but quickly became vengeful at the
end. Why go to such lengths just because somebody stole your content?

Edit: I realize that he was trying to make an example out of this person. It
makes sense to do this to ward off potential thieves.

~~~
mieseratte
> Why go to such lengths just because somebody stole your content?

Stole your content, along with hundreds of others with the intent to resell
and profit.

Having been "scammed" by startup jagoffs refusing to pay similar sums of
money, there's something primal about it. You want their head on a pike.

------
cannonedhamster
So as much as the guy seems like a tool, he definitely got scammed, he didn't
give up at the first sign of defeat, and he shared his success while
attempting to show other people scammed how they could win too. Sure he sounds
like "That Guy" from the 80s Futurama episode, but there are some teachable
moments here and the net balance is positive for humanity as a whole. We
shouldn't condemn a gift because we don't like the packaging.

------
azangru
For what it's worth, I really enjoyed your article. Could be made into a
decent short story. Without the bit about forgiveness though :-)

I am sorry your post got flagged.

------
Arun2009
Maybe this is mentioned in the article, but my first thought was that the
license is photoshopped.

